
Westerners burn as many calories as hunter-gatherers - llambda
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0040503
======
cmwelsh
This is evidence that our obesity problem isn't due to lack of exercise - we
just eat way too many calories.

